# Fleece Toque Snugglebag



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Can I use one of my fleece toques as a little snuggle bag for my hedgie?? Or are they too big?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Some dimenstions or a pic may help. I have no idea what kind of bad that is!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as its all fleece, has no loose threads and no embrodiery on it it will be fine for your hedgie. The size shouldn't matter as long as your hedgie fits into it.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a hat  Like a winter hat  I guess that's kind of a canadian word "toque"

It looks like this:










But mines a bit different, this is just a google picture lol, Im just wondering if this is too big for her or not. Its big enough to fit snuggly around someone ears and head.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh poo mine has stiches in it, oh well I might look for a baby toque with nothing on it forher... OMG that would be soooo cute!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Ahh...I'm dumb. :? Yeah as long as there are no loose threads or exposed stitches you should be fine.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Definitely not dumb  I didnt explain it very well


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A "toque" is definately a Canadian word...LOL. One without stitching would be fine, if he thinks its to big he just won't use it.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAHAH Toque is a Canadian word... hahahahahhaha

Sorry, indeed it is. 

I am Canadian, must explain why I use that word all the time. 

HAHAHAH. Sorry, that just made me crack up. It's easy to forget certain words that other's don't use all the time... like pop instead of soda... or washroom/bathroom.... my step dad always laughs at my mom and I about that one. I don't make fun of y'all... well.... maybe I do... to a degree.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

lol I'm always "taking the piss out of" a British friend of mine (yup that's actually what they say) and mimicing his accent  of course then he always tries to get me to say "apple" and "about". Apparently we say that weird? Hmmm lol dont think i do  

Yeah I had totally forgotten that toque was a Canadian word, eh.


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> Oh poo mine has stiches in it, oh well I might look for a baby toque with nothing on it forher... OMG that would be soooo cute!!


I'd say your hedgie baby will look so cute with a Montreal Canadiens toque!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Ohhh no no no lol you sound like my "sister-in-law" 

My boyfriend would argue a Calgary Flames and I have to go Ottawa lol.


----------

